

Ask HN: Are Gmail users faster at replying to incoming emails? - rokhayakebe

I have noticed that the people I come across who use Gmail are much faster at responding emails then people who use different clients.<p>For example I sometimes have to go through several freelancers' emails. I respond to interesting submissions in a timely manner. I notice that applicants who use Gmail respond much faster than the rest. And this has been constant over the past few years.<p>Have you noticed something similar?
======
fburnaby
I used to use my school's webmail. When I switched to gmail, I leaned about
gmail notifier, which tells me as soon as I get an email. Instead of checking
twice a day, I respond immediately. Are you talking about differences in
response times on this time-scale?

~~~
rokhayakebe
That maybe the reason. The notifier not the fact that gmail users maybe more
web savvy or anything else like that.

~~~
fburnaby
Making use of the notifier would imply one's heightened savvy, no?

------
otoburb
Aren't people more likely to have a web-browser window or tab open, versus an
entire application?

To answer the original question: yes, people on Gmail tend to answer their
emails faster (barring corporate email inquiries).

------
imad
I believe the corollary to be more apt. 'People use gmail because they want to
reply faster'.

The threaded style of inbox messages also helps keep track of previous
conversations to an extent

------
jacquesm
I don't think it's the people, it's the fact that they don't wade through a
ton of spam to get to your message that makes them pay attention to their
'xbiff' analogue.

